# Happy Birthday Ernesto Colnago



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

Best wishes on your 62nd birthday, now hurry up with my bike!


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*62nd?*

I don't think it's his 62nd, as this year is his 50th anniversary building bikes, and I don't think he started actually building his own stuff at age 12.......


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*My bad man , he's actually 72yrs of age!*

Go to the Colnago website, he was born 1932.


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

Let's see, it's now 2004, if he was born in 1932, subtract, carry the seven divide by 13, hmmm, he would be 72 ?????


----------



## Aaron Kent (Jul 22, 2003)

*February 9, 2004*



SPINDAWG said:


> Best wishes on your 62nd birthday, now hurry up with my bike!


Hi Spindawg, 

Ernesto's birthday was on the 9th. Same day I received my Colnago order. I was just curious what kind of Colnago bike you are waiting for?

Cheers!


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*Awesome birthday present Aaron!*

Why are you sweating over your bike so much? I can't imagine anyone calling that piece of rolling art ugly... you have to be kidding, at least I hope you are? It's got to be jealousy if they are. Anyway good choice of steeds, thats one way of getting back into cycling after a lengthy layoff. By the way, your wife has a nice ride herself by way of the Trek 5900! I 've got one myself, a 2001 model and also a '98 5200 both are dressed to kill!
I noticed your bike has the Cinnelli Ram bars, I would definately like some feedback on those bad boys from you or anyone else who has them that is reading this.I ordered the Cinnelli Ram limited and seatpost for my ride they are beautiful acquisitions!
Which brings me to the bike I have on order from Maestros in the UK. I have on order a C-50 with a custom 98/99 Mapei paintscheme fitted with full carbon record plus carbon crankswith a 13-26 cassette. Cinnelli Ram bars and seatpost, SLR TT saddle, carbon record cages, and Kyserium SSL SL hoops. I'm trying to persuade my wife that I NEED the new Hyperum campy carbon clinchers, but I don't see me being able to do that. Anyway I am super excited about getting it and the bad thing is i'm going to waiting for about 5 mos. for it.Seems as though that this paintscheme is a real bottlenecker for the Colnago factory. 
Enjoy your new ride Aaron and please don't be afraid of posting more pictures of it!


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Ram*

I had the RAM silver ltd. edition in 130/44 on both my Dream and my C-50. I like the way they fit my hands better than the Stella Azzurra or the FSA KWing. And of course, they are MADE for the Campagnolo ergo's. Whilst they are a bit heavy, they look and feel great, stiff enough for me and very comfortable.

I went for the Selcof white carbon seatpost myself, but the RAM is nice. Just be sure it will fit -- a few folks have found it would go low enough (because of the "split") for their position.

Pic of my C-50 is on here somewhere..... Ciao, Terry D.


----------

